# My Gold R32 GTR



## Mr-Phonic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi,
Just joined the forum lads, introducing myself and my Gtr. I previously had aR33 Gtst which i sold last july. Needed a skyline again but i wanted a GTr and i got this a few weeks ago.



Current Spec:
1989 R32 GTR
96,000 kms
Resprayed Gold (in japan)
Full HKS Exhaust System
HKS FMIC
Blistein Coilovers 
17inch Gold CST Lightweight alloys with bridgestone potenzas 235/40/17 on front, and 235/45/17 on rear
Blitz DSC Boost Controller
Apexi turbo + n/a Turbo timer
Aftermarket air filters
Arc Radiator Cooling Panel
Apexi front strut brace
Cusco Rear strut brace
Fixed drivers Bucket seat

Pics Taken by my good mate:










Dirty Engine bay (wont be like that for long)



Plan:
Remap with power fc 
Hks/toda cam pulleys
Clear cam cover
uprated fuel pump,
injectors etc

Gotta sort out the engine too, make it better looking.

Need a few parts too, spark plug cover, gearknob, sidebadges and gauges for dash.

Will update when i get time. It will be a slow process but worth it.

let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

love it mate not many golds i like but that is real nice


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forums Mr-Phonic. I've never seen an r32 in gold, must say its a nice colour that i've never though of doing a car in. Car looks great.. but that engine bay does need some work, looks like a very high car engine bay from the ones that i've persoanlly seen, but i'm sure you'll fix that up in due time!


----------



## norris (Mar 25, 2008)

that colour is awesome dude!


----------



## Mr-Phonic (Mar 19, 2009)

Dynamix said:


> Welcome to the forums Mr-Phonic. I've never seen an r32 in gold, must say its a nice colour that i've never though of doing a car in. Car looks great.. but that engine bay does need some work, looks like a very high car engine bay from the ones that i've persoanlly seen, but i'm sure you'll fix that up in due time!


Tell me about, im already digging into it, getting it up to scratch. thanks man

@Cardiff R33 and norris, cheers lads


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That is VERY nice, and very unique im guessing


----------



## OUT-LAWZ (Jun 7, 2006)

welcome!...nice shots and good luck.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

what a beutifull r32 u got there mate looks gorgous in gold 

stunning and well done


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Who'da thought gold would look so good on a r32,loving it mate.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Thats the best GOLD i have seen, looks very good with the wheels  Welcome to the forum


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

holy smokes, that car is just pure porn 

Just make it look fabulous in the engine bay too and you're on to a winner, literally.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

The exterior and wheels rock together!


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

That's stunning . .very good idea.

I really love gold R32s since I saw Phoenix powers golden GTR.:clap:

Do you have some normal pics of the car, so we can see the real shine of the colour, your pics have all big contrasts.

Enginebay=gold as well?


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

looks awsome in gold. i think the alloys clash abit tho...?


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Don't forget to put the same sized tyres front and rear....
Awesome paint btw !!!!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Stunning car mate!  
how on earth does a car that looks so mint on the outside have such a worn looking plenum and cam/cambelt covers?
Looks like someone tried wheel cleaner on them or somthing. If it is just that its an easy fix by getting them poished/painted though! 
Keep us updated mate, want to see more of this car!

bob


----------



## Mr-Phonic (Mar 19, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Stunning car mate!
> how on earth does a car that looks so mint on the outside have such a worn looking plenum and cam/cambelt covers?
> Looks like someone tried wheel cleaner on them or somthing. If it is just that its an easy fix by getting them poished/painted though!
> Keep us updated mate, want to see more of this car!
> ...


I know, it kinda true me off when i saw it, but the car itself is running good. my intention is to paint, but if i dont find the right colour its gunna be mirror finish polished(with a bit of work)




GTRules said:


> looks awsome in gold. i think the alloys clash abit tho...?


Have had 1 or 2 say that alright, ill leave them be for a while though




GTRules said:


> looks awsome in gold. i think the alloys clash abit tho...?


 I do i will upload them soon mate thanks

@everyone, thanks for the comments


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Very nice colour!


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Lovely looking car - just keep that bonnet shut ! LOL.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Something very familiar about that colour, cant seem to put my finger on it.

Here is a few pics of my car:





















Asim


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

love your car asim

i think you might have competition now :chuckle:

like everyones already told you mate looks awesome so far :thumbsup:


----------



## sandon32 (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks superb, love the colour! What colour were you thinking for the engine covers??


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

do you think the car would look good with a cabon fibre bonnet and black te37s


----------



## J44MAA (Jun 2, 2008)

I like it alot, very nice indeed.


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome!

Absolutely LOVE the color.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

love the colour also ..what actual colour is it ?....
thinking of painting my 32 and that is awesome ..


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

I wouldn't of thought it would look good, but it really works gold. Great looking car and thank god someone has a worse engine bay than me :chuckle:
Where about Ireland from then ?


----------



## Mr-Phonic (Mar 19, 2009)

*Updated Pics*

cleaner engine bay(for now, more bits to be done and added)



Calipers Cleaned and painted




@Boydie.NI- limerick mate


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Looks amazing man! Love it! If I could chime in I say no clear cover and do the whole cover set purple, a really deep candy purple. With that gold they'll just explode together!


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Heres mine to give you something to think about lol :smokin:


----------



## Mr-Phonic (Mar 19, 2009)

@Cid_Casterwick
Very very nice man, im coming around to the idea of just painting the whole lot cover too. I spotted this at JAE last year and have had the colour in my head since. Would love to paint the rocker covers and cam cover this green, i think it would go with the gold


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

That is Ross' car.

Pretty unique.


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

SO what happened to the GOLD R32, its been 2 years since a post here ?


----------



## francygtr (Jul 15, 2011)

i purchased it just last night for SMALL money!!:thumbsup:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

francygtr said:


> i purchased it just last night for SMALL money!!:thumbsup:


good luck with the new car mate, hope all goes well :thumbsup:


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

love the gold! looks great.


----------



## danxs (Jan 20, 2009)

looks awesome in gold compared to what i was expecting


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm loving the Gold..:thumbsup: Very nice.


----------

